# hidden wood discovered... not sure what it is... HELP!?!?!



## rameleg (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys....

Scenario: I have a house built in 1908... all oak hardwood floors(currently in the process of refinishing them.. about 1800sqft worth) So... I have this nice big staircase.. the steps have oak tops (refinishing these also) and it has this beautiful staircase with ornate woodwork and railings.... so I decide to strip the paint off the staircase(like 6 or 7 layers) to see whats underneath... expecting either oak or pine... WELL.... its neither... its very light(tanish white)... with a "swirly" shooth uniform grain(looks very nice).... and soft (dents with my fingernail) What could it be??? maple? poplar? ... what did they use to make railings and such 100yrs ago? if its poplar should I just paint it again or try to finish it?

Thx for the help,

Ryan


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I always like the look of wood. Not stained, clear finish. I like it to look like what it is when it's real wood. IMHO


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ryan and welcome to the forum. 

It would be hard to tell without seeing it, and here in lies the dilemma of having to have 10 post before you can post pics. A couple things come to mind, first with a house that old some of the paint very well may contain lead and that can get you in trouble with the lead police if you know what I mean. 

To get to your 10 posts fast, just answer my comments and everyone else's comments. Welcome some newcomers to the form and in a few days, or one if you want you can post a pic of the wood so it can be more easily identified. 

Once you can post the pics post it in the forum for wood species and get it identafied as best they can.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Or, post the pics to photobucket or another site, and leave the link.
It would be nice to see the wood.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rameleg (May 4, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Or, post the pics to photobucket or another site, and leave the link.
> It would be nice to see the wood.
> Welcome to the forum.


I will toss some pics on photo bucket and leave a link... GOOD idea.. thx for the replies guys


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

If it's a pale straight grain and soft enough to damage with your fingernail chances are it's Poplar. Would need a pic to verify. Years ago craftsman were very frugal, and typically would not waste an expensive species of wood if they knew it would be painted. 
Anyway, strictly a guess based on the limited info.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

1908...might be fir or clear white pine. Not to much old growth stuff around, now a days but in 1908 there was some.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Ryan.

I will look for your pictures. Hopefully the group here can help.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

rameleg said:


> I will toss some pics on photo bucket and leave a link... GOOD idea.. thx for the replies guys


It may also help if members knew what city or state the house was built, I think back in 1908 they would of used local saw mills.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome Ryan, good to have you here


----------



## rameleg (May 4, 2009)

Barry99 said:


> It may also help if members knew what city or state the house was built, I think back in 1908 they would of used local saw mills.


1908 in BEAUTIFUL(sarcasm) Akron ohio... pics are on the way


----------



## byacey (Jul 14, 2009)

Hemlock was used quite a bit for rails and banisters; it's closely related to fir, so it's a classified as a softwood, albeit on the harder side compared to spruce or pine.


----------

